# HR24/H24 0x03E0: Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR24-500 • H24-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178520

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177552

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm running System Test on 2 different HR24-500's and 1 fails with Diag Code 42-154 Sat Dish Alignment or Cabling requires servicing. The other fails with Diag Code 42-821 Sat Dish Alignment or Cabling requires servicing. I'm not seeing any problems with Searching for Satellite and my signal strength looks good. Is this a problem with the current version of software?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

davahad said:


> I'm running System Test on 2 different HR24-500's and 1 fails with Diag Code 42-154 Sat Dish Alignment or Cabling requires servicing. The other fails with Diag Code 42-821 Sat Dish Alignment or Cabling requires servicing. I'm not seeing any problems with Searching for Satellite and my signal strength looks good. Is this a problem with the current version of software?


It's probably because DirecTV 10 is down for the spotbeam fix, 103(cb) is reading all zero's since yesterday.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HR24-500 Media Share (through TVersity): "Would you like to select music with your photos"? After selecting "ok", it said "Please wait" indefinitely. I put the DVR in standby mode to get the "Please wait" to go away. After turning it on I went back into Media Share:, Photos: Thumbnails appears for photos but there's no response when I select "Play All". There's no response if I browse to a thumbnail and select it.

In audio, I went into a folder and see a playlist but there was no response after I selected Play.

I rebooted and the cycle of errors repeated.


----------



## ckucera (Jun 3, 2010)

Just received the update today. Now I am seeing some odd color pixellation on all channels. Still there after a reset of my H24 receiver. Anyone else seeing this?

Update: Just turning receiver off and then back on resolved pixellation issue. Interesting, the reset did not.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HR24-500

Frozen Video/audio: I switched to channel 5 and it after a few seconds froze.
I switched channels and came back to 5 and it began to play normally again. This was all on live tv.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Got the update thismorning. Receiver was operating/buffering, but had "Acquiring guide data..." on the screen indefinitely. Had to reboot then it started working properly. 

Optical audio drop-outs still present in this version.


----------



## paule123 (Dec 14, 2006)

Got home tonight and saw message that firmware had been updated. Went to the guide, and got this bizarre view of the GUI, guide miniaturized in upper left corner, and the video preview in upper right corner. Thought hey maybe D* finally gave us some bizarre version of PIP.  HR24-500 via HDMI on a 1080p display.

Edit: IIRC my Panny plasma was in PIP mode last night so I wonder if the HR24 got confused with bad pixel/screen size information thru HDMI?

Will reboot after hockey game and see if it fixes it...

Edit: All is well after a reboot.


----------



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had the same problem with my PIP set.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

davahad said:


> I'm running System Test on 2 different HR24-500's and 1 fails with Diag Code 42-154 Sat Dish Alignment or Cabling requires servicing. The other fails with Diag Code 42-821 Sat Dish Alignment or Cabling requires servicing. I'm not seeing any problems with Searching for Satellite and my signal strength looks good. Is this a problem with the current version of software?


No, this was a problem on DirecTV's end, which has been resolved today.
Try running the test again and see if it passes, as mine did this morning.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a problem with the MP3 part of it.. I had one folder with a lot of mp3's and when I selected "Shuffle all" it came back and told me something like there were no files to shuffle.


----------



## jacobp (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello. I recently received an HR24-500 to replace my HR20-100 as part of the MRV upgrade.

My HR24 connects via HDMI to a Pioneer Elite A/V receiver and then from there to my Pioneer Elite Plasma TV.

My HR20-100 had no problems transmitting perfect video using the above setup.

Now, with the HR24, i would say about once out of every 5 times, when I turn on the TV, the TV image only shows about one-half of the image and the other half is black. It is not a compressed image of the whole screen, rather it is as if the right half of the screen is blacked out. This phenomenon has occurred while looking at the playlist or viewing a TV show live or recorded.

To fix it, i go to the playlist and choose another recording, the screen then goes to black and then comes back full screen.

I see that there are many posts about HDMI and HDMI handshake issues with the HR24 but i didn't see any describing what i am seeing, so i just wanted this information to get into DTV's database of what needs to be fixed.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

With both of the HR24-500's I have I am getting brief audio dropouts (2-3 per hour). If I rewind and play that portion again the audio dropout is still there. The audio dropouts are happening in both recorded and live shows.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

davahad said:


> With both of the HR24-500's I have I am getting brief audio dropouts (2-3 per hour). If I rewind and play that portion again the audio dropout is still there. The audio dropouts are happening in both recorded and *live shows*.


If this is with live [and no buffering] then it's in the SAT feed.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

1) Padding from a show recorded on an HR24-500 does not show up on non-HR24 DVR's via DECA/MRV.

2) If you go to a On Demand Menu then go out, the On Demand menu appears as a background behind the guide or other menu screens.

3) After going to a On Demand Menu then out to the guide or another menu screen, the live PIP will freeze intermittently.

Peter


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Got the 0x3e0 upgrade several days ago. Using remote for everything has slowed down a lot. For example when hitting fast forward, it freezes for about 2 seconds and then goes into FF. Also when returning to regular speed it backs up more than my HR20-700. I was pretty good at getting it to return to the start but now I return before the start of the program.

Also many more audio dropouts.

On good side, APPS work now when they would never work before


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I received this update Wednesday morning. The reason I paid $199 to solid Signal instead of paying Directv $99 for an upgrade was to make sure I got an HR24 because of the touted increased speed. I wasn't disappointed until I got this upgrade. Now, it's no more responsive than my HR22 or R22. What gives here?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

No kidding this box is slower than me I hope they get a fix out soon


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> I received this update Wednesday morning. The reason I paid $199 to solid Signal instead of paying Directv $99 for an upgrade was to make sure I got an HR24 because of the touted increased speed. I wasn't disappointed until I got this upgrade. Now, it's no more responsive than my HR22 or R22. What gives here?





Steve Robertson said:


> No kidding this box is slower than me I hope they get a fix out soon


I've seen this only once and a reboot cleared it.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I've seen this only once and a reboot cleared it.


I tried that after I posted and it seems to have worked. Still, I'm concerned because when I first got my HR22 a reboot worked also. I just hope that the rush to 3D doesn't adversely effect the performance of our equipment.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Billzebub said:


> I tried that after I posted and it seems to have worked. Still, I'm concerned because when I first got my HR22 a reboot worked also. I just hope that the rush to 3D doesn't adversely effect the performance of our equipment.


Lately I've see multiple models of HR2X's, not just the HR24, having this issue where UI performance goes in the dumpster after a number of days and doing a reboot will clear it back up. Hopefully DirecTV will find the cause of this and get it corrected quickly.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

HR24 is connected by HDMI to my Sony STR-DG920 which is connected to my Sony KDL-52WL135 via HDMI. The HR24 is also connected to the TV via component cables and RCA audio. 

The HR20 has changed the operation of my whole system in the HDMI mode. My system work with no problems with both my HR20-500 and HR21-100. Now with the HR24 in the system it no longer switches the TV to control the external speakers, I must go into the TV setup menu and do this manually, This was automatic until the HR24 was introduced. there seems to be a problem with the HR24 HDMI signal and my system that was not present with previous receivers.

OK recent trial and error point to the HR 24 HDMI not playing nice with Sony Bravia Sync. Some way with just the HDMI cable from the HR 24 in the HDMI matrix Bravia Sync. goes bonkers. As I have stated this is not the case with my HR20 or HR21 with Bravia Sync.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Twice now, CSI Miami season finale  and the first episode of Flashpoint, the rcvr has had an issue with the local CBS OTA station. I go to play the recording, and it goes straight to the keep or delete popup 

Never had a Directv rcvr screw up recordings until now.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Caller ID continues to work for a few days and then needs to be rebooted which makes it work again.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

My HR24 didn't have any sound on a lot of channels this morning. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, the slow response is back less than 24 hours after I rebooted. This would be less irritating if I didn't know what the HR24 was capable of. They really need to fix this.

Most of us don't have 3D, and to ruin the performance of their newest machine for the sake of 3D is idiotic.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> Well, the slow response is back less than 24 hours after I rebooted. This would be less irritating if I didn't know what the HR24 was capable of. They really need to fix this.
> 
> Most of us don't have 3D, and to ruin the performance of their newest machine for the sake of 3D is idiotic.


My HR24-500 is very responsive...perhaps it is your box?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Billzebub said:


> Well, the slow response is back less than 24 hours after I rebooted. This would be less irritating if I didn't know what the HR24 was capable of. They really need to fix this.
> 
> Most of us don't have 3D, and to ruin the performance of their newest machine for the sake of 3D is idiotic.





smiddy said:


> My HR24-500 is very responsive...perhaps it is your box?


I have three HR24-500's and I've seen this behavior in all of those boxes along with older HR2X's (usually goes for a few days before returning though) so I don't think that it's individual hardware with issues but a software issue.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

HR24-500
AM21

Issue: No recording on OTA Channel via AM21

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2471456#post2471456

This issue occurred again....FOX "Past Life" set to record at 8PM. Watching the GOLF Channel during recording (red light ON).

Checked recording next day, and hard drive shows 100% Free with "Past Life" as recorded for 1:00 hr.
Tried playing...nothing.

Seems random, as it does not always do this and no particular OTA channel.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds like my issue. I've noticed dropouts that I did not have before also, using the AM21. I wonder if maybe the AM21 and HR24 arent playing as nice as other models.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Caller ID continues to work for a few call and then needs to be rebooted to log more calls. It happens on both HR24s inconsistently. My HR20-700 has logged all the calls.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

mikeny said:


> Caller ID continues to work for a few call and then needs to be rebooted to log more calls. It happens on both HR24s inconsistently. My HR20-700 has logged all the calls.


I have caller ID issues on mine as well.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Got the update on my HR24-500 early Wednesday morning--dumped my To Do list and Season Passes. (put this in the wrong thread last week)


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

The '0x03E0' downloaded to my H24 last week and after a couple of days the Parental information tab started appearing in the Info section of various programs.

Well, on Saturday, my H24 hung up during a Mediashare session and I had to do an RBR (not Menu) reset. After the reboot finished, I noticed that the Parental info was gone, as well as much of the Cast and Crew detailed information. As of late yesterday evening, the information above had not reloaded.

I was under the impression that a single reboot was not supposed to flush this type of information; that only 2 reboots within a fairly short time period would flush the information. Am I remembering correctly? In any case, how long should it take for all this information to get repopulated?

P.S. The regular Guide information did not appear to be flushed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't believe the non DVR receivers have ever cached the guide info since there's only RAM to hold it, not a harddrive.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

RAD said:


> I don't believe the non DVR receivers have ever cached the guide info since there's only RAM to hold it, not a harddrive.


That makes sense, but what does that mean as to why the data went away after the reboot and how long it will take to return?

Edit: please don't be confused by the equipment list in my sig; I haven't had time to update it since my MRV upgrade and the resulting receiver swaps.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

I'll add myself to the list of people that have audio drop outs when using optical out to my home theater system. You would think that they would fix the basics before adding all the show stuff.


----------



## aukevin (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a HR24-500 last week. When I got it the MRV wouldn't show up after a software update, so the DTV tech replaced it with another box (he's was installing the whole-home deal and a relocation of a HR-21) and the MRV showed up. 

An ongoing issue with the original HR24 and the new one I have is that the guide goes loopy quite frequently and just scrolls page after page after page after page. At first I thought it was the remote, but it has done it with three different remotes (2 DTV remotes and one Harmony 880 remote).


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Just had my HR24 installed today. It downloaded the latest national release. Already running into several significant problems:

1. Freezing during live TV. Three times in the past hour. Watching TV and it just freezes. Can't seem to do anything. We can rewind but it won't play. Then the screen goes blank. Was able to finally select something we already recorded off the playlist and then it's fine for a while, but it's done it 3 times in an hour.

2. Cannot get my optical out to work. Worked fine on my HR20-700. Never even messed with the Receiver. Just unplugged the HDMI cable and Optical Audio from the HR20-700 and plugged them into the HR24. Now, we have to listen to the audio from the crappy TV speakers, but the sound doesn't come out of the optical audio to my receiver. Didn't catch that until the Technician left.

3. We actually got two HR24's installed and they are hooked up via the SWM16 box in the basement, so they are networked through the cable. However, now I can't use my Directv2PC application on my computer to access the two DVRs because they aren't technically on the home network through the router. Installer said that I have to order and install a DECA unit that will connect it to the internet. But he also said that I can't do both. Thus, I can't be hooked up to the internet AND via the home network at the same time. 

4. Picture quality is worse than on our HR20-700, especially in SD. I checked our HR20-700 unit before we removed it and it was set to 1080i resolution and Native was turned off. HR24 is set to the same settings, but we've noticed three things: a. The UI is fuzzier, b. HD isn't nearly as crisp with lots of patchiness digital artifacts, and c. SD picture quality is just horrible, much worse than what it was on our HR20. I'm using the exact same cables (HDMI, coax, optical) as I was using on my HR20. Literally unplugged the HR20 and hooked up the HR24.

Haven't even been upstairs in our Master Bedroom to play around with the HR24 in that room, so not even sure what problems face us on that unit.

I have red button reset the HR24 at least 3 times over the past 5 hours and nothing has been resolved. Even the guide data still only has information through this evening and nothing else has downloaded yet. I figure that'll take overnight at least so not too worried about that yet.

About the only good thing I have to report is that UI is faster. Thank goodness for that, but it's a small consolation for all the problems we are having.

Are any of these problems related to the latest software release or are these known issues that can be resolved now or have been reported for resolution? Any assistance would be helpful. Plus if anyone knows how to hook up both Internet AND Home Networking together without having to place an order for more equipment or installation costs, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rrbhokies said:


> 2. Cannot get my optical out to work. Worked fine on my HR20-700. Never even messed with the Receiver. Just unplugged the HDMI cable and Optical Audio from the HR20-700 and plugged them into the HR24. Now, we have to listen to the audio from the crappy TV speakers, but the sound doesn't come out of the optical audio to my receiver. Didn't catch that until the Technician left.
> 
> 3. We actually got two HR24's installed and they are hooked up via the SWM16 box in the basement, so they are networked through the cable. However, now I can't use my Directv2PC application on my computer to access the two DVRs because they aren't technically on the home network through the router. Installer said that I have to order and install a DECA unit that will connect it to the internet. But he also said that I can't do both. Thus, I can't be hooked up to the internet AND via the home network at the same time.


For #2 I have two HR24-500's connected to TV's via HDMI and my stereo via TOSLINK and I'm not having the problems you're seeing.

For #3 your installer is not correct on the either/or statement. You need another DECA adapter with a power inserter that connects your DECA network to your homes ethernet network. The training says the installer should run a new coax run, if there isn't one, to where you have your router and connected the DECA there, all you need to have is an open port. Once that's done just reboot all the receivers that have a DECA network connection to pick up the IP addresses for your home network and you're now able to use MRV along with all the other network applications.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

RAD said:


> For #2 I have two HR24-500's connected to TV's via HDMI and my stereo via TOSLINK and I'm not having the problems you're seeing.
> 
> For #3 your installer is not correct on the either/or statement. You need another DECA adapter with a power inserter that connects your DECA network to your homes ethernet network. The training says the installer should run a new coax run, if there isn't one, to where you have your router and connected the DECA there, all you need to have is an open port. Once that's done just reboot all the receivers that have a DECA network connection to pick up the IP addresses for your home network and you're now able to use MRV along with all the other network applications.


So for #3, should my installer have automatically included that as part of my whole home viewing setup today when he installed my HR24's and H24? Should I call Directv and complain and request they come back out with that DECA network connection and install it? My router is sitting right next to all the Directv stuff he installed in my basement. I have several open ports on my router.

For #2, is there a special setting I need to do on the receiver to enable the TOSLINK? I looked for something but couldn't find it.

Just had another problem with the same receiver. We were trying to tape both Hells Kitchen and America's Got talent. They both show up on the guide, but when we pull them up, both immediately ask me if I want to delete the recording. They both show that were 29 minutes into the show, but it doesn't look like anything recorded. I can't access the recordings.

Wife is pitching a s$$t fit right now!! She's still pissed off about taking away her TIVO 3 years ago!! This certainly isn't earning me any brownie points right now!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rrbhokies said:


> So for #3, should my installer have automatically included that as part of my whole home viewing setup today when he installed my HR24's and H24? Should I call Directv and complain and request they come back out with that DECA network connection and install it? My router is sitting right next to all the Directv stuff he installed in my basement. I have several open ports on my router.
> 
> For #2, is there a special setting I need to do on the receiver to enable the TOSLINK? I looked for something but couldn't find it.
> 
> ...


Yes, call DirecTV back, the problem is that unless you said you wanted the internet connection kit and it said that on the order (you can check online) they might charge you for the install. You could tell them you told the installer you wanted the internet but he said one or the other which isn't correct.

For TOSLINK, I didn't have to set anything to enable it, just Dolby Digital in the audio settings.

Can't answer your new recording problem for sure. How many and what type of receivers do yo have and what type of SWiM did you get, the SWiM LNB or a SWiM8 or SWiM16 module?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

What happened to the option of viewing only the box you are watching? My wife hates that she has to go through the list of all the DVR'S. I know you can shut off the sharing part but there was an option of just viewing the box you are watching up until yesterday


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> What happened to the option of viewing only the box you are watching? My wife hates that she has to go through the list of all the DVR'S. I know you can shut off the sharing part but there was an option of just viewing the box you are watching up until yesterday


List>Yellow>Filter by Playlist>Local Playlist

It must be set after each reboot.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok thanks I forgot about the yellow button


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

While watching the second episode of Expedition Great White last night, the screen would freeze and split every 5 minutes or so, and it would do its best Max Headroom impression. Split screen, herky jerky audio, and it was repeating the frozen frames, jumping current, then back a sec or two to the frozen frame.

Very annoying. I gotta say, I love the speed, but I never really had any issues with the 21 or 22, like this and messed up recordings. I gotta assume it's just the virgin software, but I hope D* is looking at these issues.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I think the speed leaves a lot to be desired especially after reading how fast ut was.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

ut? When I hit a button, it does it, can't really see what else I need.

Also, if you have an earlier HR in the house, restart the earlier model, then go restart the 24, and it'll still beat it back to tv, well before the older HR.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am seeing occasional video freezes (with audio playing just fine) on some HD channels. This happens when watching live TV and then bringing up the guide (or pressing any other button that makes the video go to the upper right hand corner).

Changing channels unfreezes the video. I later decided to do a reboot and that seems to have fixed the problem, for now that is.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

It reminds me of when the 722k and HR20 were released. Buggy for a few months, until the SW kinks are worked out.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

rrbhokies said:


> Just had another problem with the same receiver. We were trying to tape both Hells Kitchen and America's Got talent. They both show up on the guide, but when we pull them up, both immediately ask me if I want to delete the recording. They both show that were 29 minutes into the show, but it doesn't look like anything recorded. I can't access the recordings.


Still having problems with blank recordings. Seems to be hit or miss. Some shows are recording fine and others show up in the playlist but when you try to play it, it's just blank. Odd thing is that wife was watching one of the shows live while it was recording, so she knows that show was displaying correctly on the TV, but still unknown as to why it recorded nothing.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

hokies, 

is that on OTA or mpeg4 sat channels? My blanks have only been OTA, and the same channel. I really hope thats not widespread and they fix it soon. A dvr that cannot record is, well, useless.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

elwaylite said:


> hokies,
> 
> is that on OTA or mpeg4 sat channels? My blanks have only been OTA, and the same channel. I really hope thats not widespread and they fix it soon. A dvr that cannot record is, well, useless.


If you tune to the OTA channel when it's being recorded does it also show up as blank while it's recording or only when you play it back?

Also, I saw at the other site that you say native on and you set to 1080p, have you tried to go native off and not use 1080p and see what happens if you set the output to 1080i or 720p?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Dont really know. Both the OTA errors on the local CBS have been when Im not here. One was on a Monday night, and one was almost two weeks later on a Friday. I've tried random recording on CBS since and cannot duplicate, but the latest was last Friday. Then I had the jerky, skippy video issues on Natgeo, Expedition Great White. I can't say for certain that it's all the HR24's fault, but when you go 5 months with an HR22, recording 20-30 hrs per week without issues, it kinda makes the pick easy.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

rrbhokies said:


> Just had my HR24 installed today. It downloaded the latest national release. Already running into several significant problems:
> 
> 4. Picture quality is worse than on our HR20-700, especially in SD. I checked our HR20-700 unit before we removed it and it was set to 1080i resolution and Native was turned off. HR24 is set to the same settings, but we've noticed three things: a. The UI is fuzzier, b. HD isn't nearly as crisp with lots of patchiness digital artifacts, and c. SD picture quality is just horrible, much worse than what it was on our HR20. I'm using the exact same cables (HDMI, coax, optical) as I was using on my HR20. Literally unplugged the HR20 and hooked up the HR24.
> 
> I will agree with you on #4. I went from a HR21 to the HR24 and found the same thing with the Picture quality. I am still not happy with it even after the D TV tech was out on Saturday and ended up replacing my dish for the problem. He refused to try another receiver. I am still debating on whether to go back to the HR21 or stick with the 24. Like you said the only good thing about the 24 is the speed. By the way what brand and model tv are you using. I did find one difference with the HDMI output data stream in how it controls my black levels on my tv. D TV says that there is no difference in the HDMI outputs between the 21 and 24. All I can say is BULL.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Error 48 - reduced network capability and failure of MRV after updating to 03E0.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

RAD said:


> If you tune to the OTA channel when it's being recorded does it also show up as blank while it's recording or only when you play it back?
> 
> Also, I saw at the other site that you say native on and you set to 1080p, have you tried to go native off and not use 1080p and see what happens if you set the output to 1080i or 720p?


I do have Native off and output at 1080i. For example, last night I turned on the TV and Top Chef Masters was playing on the TV. I assume OTA means live broadcast? So, yes, everything is fine while watching live TV. We were recording it at the same time, but when wife went to play it back today, the recording was blank. It shows a 1 hour recording, and you can fast forward and rewind, but it's entirely blank.

I haven't been able to reproduce it at will though. I thought maybe it's a problem with one tuner vs. the other or maybe it only happens on HD channels, but it's truly random. I have some shows that don't record when there are two shows recording and one will record and the other doesn't, and I've had blank recordings when only one show is recording. I've also had blank SD and HD recordings, and I've had SD and HD recordings that have recorded fine.

I also checked tuner signal and both tuners on all satellites have strong signals.

I've tried multiple red button resets and problem still exists.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

HR24-500 0x03E0
20100610-25CE

Was recording and watching Royal Pains. 13 minutes in the screen went gray, it dumped it's buffer, and it stopped recording.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

Lost my caller ID. Also my movie on demands and channel on demands say that they are Unavailable. Got to love this HR24


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

ktm250 said:


> Lost my caller ID. Also my movie on demands and channel on demands say that they are Unavailable. Got to love this HR24


No caller ID for me either


----------



## k0rww (Aug 20, 2006)

System: (2)HR24 + (3)HR21 + MRV using a SWiM-16 w/Broadband. All interfaces are HDMI. MRV upgrade on 6/3 with two new HR24s.

After the DirecTV glitch some of the DVRs required multiple reboots.

The problem HR24 was never the same. The front panel is unresponsive except for the RBR. The remote does work. The DVR is locked on 480P, but the system is set to only allow 1080i (native off). It locks up periodically and sometimes is searching for signal. 

DirecTV had no answer other than to request a service call on Saturday.

Questions:

Can DirecTV force a re-download of the firmware? I asked and they said no.
DirecTV didn't add the capability to lock the front panel for protection from children when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

HR24-500

AM21 is missing one of my locals. Signal for this channel is the strongest of all the locals. 

When adding a first run only series recording, the unit schedules the next airing episode, even if it isn't first run. This bug has been around since the first HR2x.

Unit has been up for over 24 hours now, I only have guide data til 8PM tomorrow. Isn't it supposed to be at least 10 days?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Juppers said:


> HR24-500
> 
> AM21 is missing one of my locals. Signal for this channel is the strongest of all the locals.


This is a problem I've seen on the HR24 and AM21 for awhile now. Go back and do the antenna (AM21) initial setup again without doing a reset settings. For me at least the 2nd time through has picked up the missing channels (I've had more then one).

BTW, doing this will cause a guide flush so start the clock over again for building the guide data again.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

RAD said:


> This is a problem I've seen on the HR24 and AM21 for awhile now. Go back and do the antenna (AM21) initial setup again without doing a reset settings. For me at least the 2nd time through has picked up the missing channels (I've had more then one).
> 
> BTW, doing this will cause a guide flush so start the clock over again for building the guide data again.


That fixed it right up! Yep, guide til 8pm tonight now.  I was missing more than 1 channel as well, I just don't watch the others it was missing.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Well, the slow response is back less than 24 hours after I rebooted. This would be less irritating if I didn't know what the HR24 was capable of. They really need to fix this.
> 
> Most of us don't have 3D, and to ruin the performance of their newest machine for the sake of 3D is idiotic.


Just wanted to point out that I've had no problems since the second reboot. Don't know why but the speed is fine now.


----------



## paule123 (Dec 14, 2006)

HR24-500 here. Recordings completely screwed up. Like everything is shifted ahead 30 minutes. Hard to describe, but I had program X,Y,Z scheduled to record tonight... (my local PBS station)

Program X in guide from 6:00 - 7:00 (PBS Newshour)
recorded: 6:30 - 7:00 instead of the whole hour.

Program Y in guide from 8:00 - 8:30 (Washington Week)
Shows first couple minutes of program Z (Need to Know), then asked if I want to delete this recording. None of WW was recorded, completely lost.

Program Z in guide from 8:30 - 9:30 (Need to Know)
Recording is from 9:00 - 9:30, the first half hour lost.

Numerous audio dropouts on what was recorded.

Not good, never had these issues with the HR20-700


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

My HR24-500 locked up yesterday about 7pm. Wouldn't respond to remote or front panel buttons. Had to RBR.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

ktm250 said:


> Lost my caller ID. Also my movie on demands and channel on demands say that they are Unavailable. Got to love this HR24


Ok talked to D TV last night about these problems wanted to make sure they knew people were having them. If everyone on this forum is not letting them know about problems then they think that all is well. So what they had me do for the caller ID was or course unplug the box and restart it. That fixed that problem. The other issue with on demands they switched me to a special tech group that handles the on demand problems. She did state that they do have a problem that they will have a fix for on the 14th. So if you don't have movie or channel on demands your fix is on the way. If you have one but not the other then it is a different problem.
I will also add one more problem here, when setting up a series recording I went in to see if it had captured all the ones it should have and I found that it did not. The show I was going to record had what I call a page break in the guide, it should have set a recording up after the break but it did not. The funny thing was that there was another page break and it did set a recording for that one. Not sure if I explained this very well. But once again another issue with the HR24. If I only had the trusty HR21 back.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

The reason for this thread is to alert D* employee's to problems. They read it here.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

elwaylite said:


> The reason for this thread is to alert D* employee's to problems. They read it here.


That's good. But I will still call them when I have problems just to make sure they know. IMO the box should have been tested longer. I have reset this box more in two weeks then I did my HR21 in 4 years.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I have little to no confidence that actually calling in gets your issue to the right persons hands.

IIRC, the HR20 had it's share of bugs the first 6 mo's, so this is to be expected. They cannot test every situation, part of being an early adopter.

Another quirk ive noticed, using 30 second skip, is that while skipping ahead, ive seen it jump back to where I started skipping, real weird.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Another quirk ive noticed, using 30 second skip, is that while skipping ahead, ive seen it jump back to where I started skipping, real weird.


Yep, that bug has been around for a long time, and is still here with mine now. One more skip seems to get past it, but sometimes this is one skip too many for where you want to be.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Yepp, that and the delayed audio coming out.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

elwaylite said:


> They cannot test every situation, part of being an early adopter.


I agree, but you would think that they would cover the basics. Like lets see, setting up a recording and have it capture all the episodes or segments. This is the big reason people by these DVR's. It's not for all the other garbage like MRV or 3D. Again let's get the basic's down first then add the rest.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think this "issues thread" is turning into a discussion and there already is a thread for that here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177552


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Once again, the Flashpoint WKRG local CBS OTA station went from starting to play to Keep/Delete. All random test recordings of this channel work, so maybe the timer is corrupt (all 3 series links for this channel, since I bought the 24, have been blanks; 1 CSI Miami and 2 Flashpoints). I've now deleted all OTA series links, and have deleted the OTA channels. Will now reboot box, re-scan for OTA channels, and re-add timers. We'll see if that fixes it.

Retarded...


----------



## Parsonsbri (Oct 26, 2006)

Setup: 5 HR24's just installed in a "system swap" last week including the SWM16 multi. 

Weird intermittent issue with one box (never the same one) get's: "SAT2: searching for signal. 721". 

When the boxes work, they are fast and the picture is very good. But this intermittent issue is ridiculous. 

Could I have a bad SWM16? No clue where this leads.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Parsonsbri said:


> Setup: 5 HR24's just installed in a "system swap" last week including the SWM16 multi.
> 
> Weird intermittent issue with one box (never the same one) get's: "SAT2: searching for signal. 721".
> 
> ...


That's 10 tuners, are all of them hung off one port from the SWiM16? Remember the SWiM16 is really only two SWiM8's that are bridged to allow for DECA single to pass. If all five HR24's were connected to only one port that's 10 tuners, 2 over the limit.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Make sure they dont have all 5 DVRs hooked to the same leg of the SWM16.


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

I used a Seagate 750GB external sata drive on my HR20-700, got a new HR24-500 this weekend to replace it, and the DVR is a complete brick if I hook up the ext drive and reboot? Is this a fact of life? Is there a brand of supported Externals, or is it because it had been attached to a previous device?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rrbhokies said:


> Just had another problem with the same receiver. We were trying to tape both Hells Kitchen and America's Got talent. They both show up on the guide, but when we pull them up, both immediately ask me if I want to delete the recording. They both show that were 29 minutes into the show, but it doesn't look like anything recorded. I can't access the recordings.
> 
> Wife is pitching a s$$t fit right now!! She's still pissed off about taking away her TIVO 3 years ago!! This certainly isn't earning me any brownie points right now!


I discovered this problem yesterday when I had noticed that I couldn't Playback a Golf Recording that started at 3:00 P.M. It stated "Playback Failed. No Audio/Video Data Packets Received From Server."

I then went upstairs to see if the Golf Event was on TV and was being recorded and lo and behold I had a Black Screen but when I hit the Guide Button it said it was on Channel 46 which is the channel for the Golf Event.

I then cancelled the Series Link Recording and then advanced the channel up to the next channel and it came in fine. I then toggled down to Channel 46 and it locked onto the signal just fine and I could see the Golf Event.

I then hit the Red Record Button and it started recording while still showing the broadcast. I then went downstairs and I could view the recording via MRV.

Therefore in conclusion I believe that when the Series Link tried to change the channel there was a timing issue where maybe a timing parameter had been changed or shortened in Directv's Software since June 1st and the DVR didn't have enough time to sync to the channel's signal thus it was not receiving any audio or video packets even though the DVR kept the clock running on the recording because it thought everything was okay.

Therefore when you play back the Recording it is just an empty shell with no audio or video packets in it and therefore you get nothing.

Until Directv changes back to the previous software you will have to monitor Series Link manually and stop them if they show a blank or black screen and then tune to the channel manually by toggling up and back down and then hitting the Red Record Button to record it.

I believe this is more of a problem with the HR23-700 DVRs but that is just a hunch at this time.

I do not have this problem with Golf Events recorded prior to June 1st so it has to be a change Directv made since then.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the hint. I used to to enter in recordings weekly as one time deals because I did not trust series links, Im getting back to not trusting them.


----------



## paule123 (Dec 14, 2006)

Since I did a RBR, my "recordings shifted by 30 minutes" and "keep/delete at start of recording" issues seem to be fixed.


----------



## JAH (Dec 24, 2006)

I have two HR20-700, both seem to defrag all the time, making them noisy as hell. I was thinking of swapping them out for the new HR24-500, but after reading these messages - I think maybe I should wait.

I don't need to be full time tech support for my wife who loves her TV after work. 

So, wait on the upgrades or go for it? 

...Jim


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Still LOTS of audio dropouts on HR24-500.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> Still LOTS of audio dropouts on HR24-500.


"yep". 
"Bet" they don't happen with live viewing, and only come with buffering or playback from the disk, AND with DD5.1 on.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats when it happens to me.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR24 that uses OTA (from AM21) lost input for the 2nd or 3rd time last night. Program set to record provided a blank screen. When I went to live and tried other OTA locals, they all were "searching for signal". A reset resolved the issue. Luckily my wife had also recorded her show in another room (from the satellite on another HR24) and MRV allowed us to watch it without getting our butts out of the loungers.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I had an audio dropout in a recorded program last night with DD5.1 on.

But I had a lot more of them with my previous HR22 and the tech that was here to install SWM said audio dropouts are a signal issue. I have a hard time thinking that's correct now that I heard another dropout and he had supposedly checked the alignment of my dish when he put the SWM in.


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm also getting a lot of audio dropouts.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine is working great. No audio dropouts at all. My only problem is it destroys my Sony BRAVIA Sync Control for HDMI. If the HDMI is connected it stakes the whole sync system down. So I leave the HR24 HDMI not connected unless I need to use it and unplugg when finished.


Problem with HR24 HDMI and Sony Bravia Sync for HDMI appears to have been fixed with CE ox3ef from 6/18! Thanks Direct TV!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Caller ID works 10% of the time at best. Reboot sometimes makes it work for a while but by the next day it’s nonfunctional again. Sometimes turning caller ID off and on again temporarily fixes it also.

This HR24 is connected to the same phone line that the previous HR22 was connected to for 18 months without any caller ID trouble. Caller ID still works on 3 HR22s and other phones without trouble. Tested with Qwest POTS line and Tmobile VOIP line with same results either way.

I also have the same DD dropout trouble that many others have posted about. Have to use my HR22 if I want DD.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Mike Greer said:


> Caller ID works 10% of the time at best. Reboot sometimes makes it work for a while but by the next day it's nonfunctional again. Sometimes turning caller ID off and on again temporarily fixes it also.
> 
> This HR24 is connected to the same phone line that the previous HR22 was connected to for 18 months without any caller ID trouble.


That's about the same for me, except I had an HR20 for about 2 years on the same line.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I was wondering if others have a problem with the speed of this box. I had read how fast this box was but compared to my HR20 700 it reallyis a dog. I guess the problem is that it seems to hang when I go to list or when I click on something to watch or exiting out of anything. 

I am going to try a reboot before I leave for work and will heck at lunch to see if helped.

Do maybe the TV apps slow it down?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have (2) HR24s that have the apps set up and they are both very fast. I have had no speed issues with mine.


----------



## Greg4050 (Jun 10, 2010)

Steve Robertson said:


> I was wondering if others have a problem with the speed of this box. I had read how fast this box was but compared to my HR20 700 it reallyis a dog. I guess the problem is that it seems to hang when I go to list or when I click on something to watch or exiting out of anything.
> 
> I am going to try a reboot before I leave for work and will heck at lunch to see if helped.
> 
> Do maybe the TV apps slow it down?


A reboot fixed this for me with one of mine. It literally took 4-5 seconds for anything to happen after pressing "List" or "Guide" prior to the reboot.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

The reboot did help 
Thanks


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

HR24-500. Only problem is with Caller ID dropping out quite a lot. It replaced an HR22-200 and the Caller ID never dropped on that receiver. D please fix. Thank you.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

When I'm in the playlist and I have the recorded program I want to watch I have to press the play button 3 times for it to work. It does this with three different remotes. Anybody else have this problem?

Thank You Bob H.


----------



## matthewk4 (Jun 26, 2010)

Had my AM21 sitting on the shelf, decided to plug it in today. Works great... except that every few (3-5) minutes my HR24 acts exactly like the "Prev" button was pressed on the remote. Tried switching from RF to IR to see if that makes a difference (thinking there might be RF interference): no change. Have rebooted several times: no change. Unplugging the AM21 made the problem go away (but then I lose my OTA reception, obviously)


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I have new installation of two HR-24-500s with Whole Home. 

When I press the DASH button, I get the message

"Receiver: ...650417
SWiM Connected"

My concern is, the DASH button doesn't work for various shortcuts that are mentioned in the User Guide, like clearing the banners or deleting a bookmark. Instead, I get the message above. It does still work for channel entry and on the Smart Search menu. Is this a bug in the software, an installer error, or a new feature?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, more OTA AM21 problems. Both True Blue and Boston Med, recorded Thu night off ABC OTA in Mobile, Al, were just a dark screen when I tried to play them. It would show the data banner, and "1 hr", but it would go straight to pause and a blank screen. Little different from the CBS issues where it would go straight to keep delete. When I deleted all the OTA channels and re-scanned, the CBS problem has since gone away. When I restarted the rcvr to try and make them playable, they completely disappeared from the list.

In the last 5 months, the HR22 recorded 20+ hours of OTA weekly without any issues, so someone can do the math. Ive also not had ONE issue with sat channel recordings.

If I lose another OTA recording, I guess Ill have to quit using the AM21 for recordings, at least until the tech dept gets their head out of their ***. There is definitely an issue with the HR24 and AM21.


----------



## Greg4050 (Jun 10, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "yep".
> "Bet" they don't happen with live viewing, and only come with buffering or playback from the disk, AND with DD5.1 on.


I've noticed loss of audio on many occasions. I have the dvr set to display native format and it connects via hdmi. It seems to happen when switching from an HD channel to one in SD. The audio is just gone and doesnt come in until you switch channels back and forth again.

I thought this was only happening on when switching to my local channel, but this weekend I've seen in on many other channels. All while watching live tv.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> That's about the same for me, except I had an HR20 for about 2 years on the same line.


+1, but it was an HR21-700.


----------



## egclone (Nov 22, 2007)

I just had an HR24-500 and AM21 installed and have the same issue as others in that it doesn't always record a program from OTA that you can view. I've been experimenting and when I have it record a single episode it seems to work, but when the recording is part of series it doesn't. This is very disappointing since the old HR20-100 never seemed to have any issues.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

egclone said:


> I just had an HR24-500 and AM21 installed and have the same issue as others in that it doesn't always record a program from OTA that you can view. I've been experimenting and when I have it record a single episode it seems to work, but when the recording is part of series it doesn't. This is very disappointing since the old HR20-100 never seemed to have any issues.


Im starting to think there is a hiccup between to two. I was finally able to observe this issue, just a sec ago

From another post of mine here:



> Funny, after all of this, I was able to duplicate.
> 
> Lie To Me and Persons Unknown started up recording OTA.
> 
> ...


Since Im starting to think its not hardware, Im going to stop using the AM21 for recordings.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, same problem here with OTA AM21 and HR24-500...no change since install a month ago.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

The issue I am having with the HR24 has occurred several times. When I am stopping a recorded show it will lose the signal and go to a blank screen. After a few second the recorded list will pop back up.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

reubenray said:


> The issue I am having with the HR24 has occurred several times. When I am stopping a recorded show it will lose the signal and go to a blank screen. After a few second the recorded list will pop back up.


I've just started seeing this in the last week, so Im unsure if it's EHD related, because thats all Ive changed.

When I stop playing to delete a recording, the screen goes black for a bit.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Last night while *trying* to watch a VOD show the audio would work, but the video would not. It took several tries to even get out of the VOD show back to the list. I tried to watch this show several times and the same thing happened.


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

Still having problems with reboots and freezing on my HR24-500. Incredibly annoying when it happens in the middle of a program that's being recorded. Are they on top of this problem and is a fix coming?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I think I figured out my problems was related to my Monoprice HDMI switch. I tried another VOD show and it would not show the video again. I connected directly to my projector and it worked fine.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

I had posted in another thread talking about how the PQ was horrible on SD channels. I knew it was the box but, until yesterday I couldn't figure out exactly what it was. I did then discover that it was the upconversion from 480 to 1080. I was told by 'veryoldschool' to post pictures of this on the HR24 issue thread. I guess because there was supposed to have been some update that fixed that. So attached to this post is the screen shot the E! logo with Holly's World (no I wasn't watching it, lol). You should notice how the font edges are A LOT smoother on the 480 resolution. With the 1080i, the font edges are really jagged and that jaggedness happens on the edges of just about everything on the screen from the channel logos to peoples' faces or other objects. I never had this problem with upconversion on the HR22s and HR23. Its only my HR24 that this is happening.

**Sorry for not putting my issue in this thread to begin with. I hope someone has some answers.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I wanted to clarify that it is the 1080p signal only that I am having trouble with passing through my Monoprice HDMI switch. The switch is capable of passing through 1080p, but is not for some reason with the HR24. My new Blu-Ray player would not work with this switch either. But the old HR20 would pass the 1080p signal through it. I will do some cable switching and try another switch to see what is actually the problem.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Report: 20100702-2473

Has happened 3 times now (always at the start of World Cup coverage). Usually changing channel to something else and back fixes, but not this time... goes to black screen.

H24 also getting black screen on 206.

Edit: 210-1 worked. 206 is now back up.


----------



## Mike K. (Jun 26, 2010)

HR24-500 installed today. Software update ran about 10 minutes after the technician left. Had to reset when the receiver stalled on searching for sat signal. Since then I've had frequent picture/sound freezes (some with just a bit of pixelation). Just ran the system test and keep getting error 51-384.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

Bet" they don't happen with live viewing, and only come with buffering or playback from the disk, AND with DD5.1 on.

This is not a true statement. I have seen this problem with live viewing also. It also looks like it is not an HR24 issue. I am at my son's house for the holiday and he has an HR21 which is doing the same thing. Direct Tv has a bigger issue then just one receiver doing this. I hope they are working on it because it is becoming very irritating. I think that a phone call is in order.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ktm250 said:


> Bet" they don't happen with live viewing, and only come with buffering or playback from the disk, AND with DD5.1 on.
> 
> This is not a true statement. I have seen this problem with live viewing also. It also looks like it is not an HR24 issue. I am at my son's house for the holiday and he has an HR21 which is doing the same thing. Direct Tv has a bigger issue then just one receiver doing this. I hope they are working on it because it is becoming very irritating. I think that a phone call is in order.


Not to get into an argument, but "my statement" is true and your post isn't about the same issue, which is being discussed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900 
There IS a unique issue to the HR24 that isn't common [and why unique] to what other receivers have with Dolby dropouts.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Two minor issues with both the HR24-100 & -500

1) Recording Tips is set to OFF instead of ON by default as with the rest of the HR2x series.

2) X remote setup does not program the TV Input button, nor does it give any prompts or instructions on how to do so.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Update:

Since ceasing all OTA recordings for locals, and using the sat mpeg4 versions, Ive not had ANY blank recordings. I've also not had audio dropouts while using trickplay, and Ive also not had any extended blank screens while deleting a recording, and others are going on.

I just dont think the HR24 and AM21 play nicely.


----------



## natgas (Sep 12, 2008)

I would have to agree; it happened to me twice on an OTA channel; once I switched to non-OTA, the problem went away


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Just like with the other HRxx models I've had, this one will sometimes switch to live TV while watching a DVR'd program for no reason at all, completely ruining my DVD recordings. No one touches the remote, the receiver, or anything else (we're all in bed). I mentioned this to tech support a while back with my HR22 and got some BS about it being some sort of "feature" (as if it were a screen saver or something!) and they aren't going to do anything about it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MISpat said:


> Just like with the other HRxx models I've had, this one will sometimes switch to live TV while watching a DVR'd program for no reason at all, completely ruining my DVD recordings. No one touches the remote, the receiver, or anything else (we're all in bed). I mentioned this to tech support a while back with my HR22 and got some BS about it being some sort of "feature" (as if it were a screen saver or something!) and they aren't going to do anything about it.


I've have had HR20-700's, HR21-100 and currently have a HR22-100, HR23-700 and three HR24-500's and the only time I've had that happen to me viewing a local recording is when I hit a button on the remote by mistake. Are you using IR or RF mode on the remote, maybe getting interferance causing the problem, try switching to the other mode and see if it continues.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

mikeny said:


> HR24-500
> 
> Frozen Video/audio: I switched to channel 5 and it after a few seconds froze.
> I switched channels and came back to 5 and it began to play normally again. This was all on live tv.


I have the same issue on my HR24-500...when I change channels, especially a hd channel, it will immediately freeze or after a few minutes it will freeze. Sometimes non-hd channels will get Channel Not Purchased or Searching for Satellite Signal.

Isn't all the latest software the same or are new dvr's like the HR24's expected tohave bugs? I thought we were passed all of that?!!


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

While watching a recored program, on my HR24-500, if I use skip/slip ahead picture and audio freeze. Only way back it to stop program then resume, or change channels and the change back. Also if unit is attached to my Sony Amp. via HDMI the auto HDMI functions of my Sony amp and TV are trashed. Problem with HR24 HDMI handshake continue with Sony equipment.


----------



## kflow (Jul 11, 2010)

My H24-100 constantly needs to be reset when I turn it on for the first time of the day. The screen is gray and the channel bar comes up then disappears. I can view the menu, list, guide, but now picture or sound. I can even view shows recorded on my receiver. Just no live TV. Any suggestions? It is very frustrating to reset it everyday. Also, any thing set to record will not record when I have to do a reset.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

RAD said:


> I've have had HR20-700's, HR21-100 and currently have a HR22-100, HR23-700 and three HR24-500's and the only time I've had that happen to me viewing a local recording is when I hit a button on the remote by mistake. Are you using IR or RF mode on the remote, maybe getting interferance causing the problem, try switching to the other mode and see if it continues.


Nope, it happens while watching a DVR'd program for no reason at all... ... No one touches the remote, the receiver, or anything else (we're all in bed).

My bet is that if you played back a long program that you had DVR'd (4 hours or more) through the middle of the night and recorded it to DVD that you would eventually see the same issue happen to you. I've heard it from a few other people who transfer recordings to DVD. Most people will never see the issue because they're not watching a Yankee game at 3 AM 

Thanks for trying to help though!!!


----------



## egclone (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I was watching the 2nd half of the World Cup final and all of sudden the picture pixelated and then froze and then the HR24 restarted. This is another example of the AM21 and HR24 not playing well together. 

The night before I tried recording the 10 pm news on a local and the record light was on the whole time. My wife wanted to see a story that they were doing that night and would be gone during the news. When she returned I tried to replay the program, but all I got was the message "Do you want to delete this?" I tried resume and play a number of time with no success. This is really frustrating as I never had any trouble with HR20-100 that the HR24 replaced. 

Does the AM21 create problems with recording and viewing programs with other models?


----------



## t4t3r (Apr 10, 2009)

dbronstein said:


> My HR24 didn't have any sound on a lot of channels this morning. A reboot fixed it.


I've also been experiencing this since setting my HR24-500 up over the weekend. Seems like the first power on of the day it needs a quick power cycle to get audio back to all the channels. I power it off each night.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

egclone said:


> Well, I was watching the 2nd half of the World Cup final and all of sudden the picture pixelated and then froze and then the HR24 restarted. This is another example of the AM21 and HR24 not playing well together.
> 
> The night before I tried recording the 10 pm news on a local and the record light was on the whole time. My wife wanted to see a story that they were doing that night and would be gone during the news. When she returned I tried to replay the program, but all I got was the message "Do you want to delete this?" I tried resume and play a number of time with no success. This is really frustrating as I never had any trouble with HR20-100 that the HR24 replaced.
> 
> Does the AM21 create problems with recording and viewing programs with other models?


I continue to have the same problem with the HR24 and AM21 failing to record a program. Once or twice a week I get a total "blank" with immediate message of "do you want to delete this"?


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

Interesting experience with HR24-500 this morning. Turned TV on and got no programming sounds...just a sort of loud screech - a seriously loud screeching sound. Thought at first my new Sony Bravia was at fault but changed input to DVD and all was well with the sound. Finally did a receiver reboot and the sound was fine. I like the receiver but it has some serious weirdities.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm getting no sound with Dolby turned on. If I turn it off I have sound. Anyone else experiencing this. Worked fine yesterday. Only the HR24 is having this issue.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

camo said:


> I'm getting no sound with Dolby turned on. If I turn it off I have sound. Anyone else experiencing this. Worked fine yesterday. Only the HR24 is having this issue.


Listening to my HR24-500 via DD audio on now, no problems.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I just did a unplug reboot and cleared mine up also. First time I turned it on all day so not sure when the problem surfaced.


----------



## bigjohn33 (Oct 8, 2007)

my HR24-500 with 0x03E0 doesn't schedule about half the programs I have in the series manager. i've checked and there are no conflicts, it just doesn't schedule them and ergo, they don't record. for the last week or so I've had to manually go in and add shows that should've been added to record automatically.

i guess i could go in and reload all 34 series manager titles (i'm really trying to not call them 'season passes').

anyone else having this issue, it's really a pain to go through and make sure everything records as it should.


----------



## Mockenrue (Oct 11, 2006)

Two problems noticed so far on the HR24-500: 

1. A column of white (or light colored) pixels along the far left edge of the screen on CBS. A few years ago, this used to be a problem on my HR-20, but some firmware update fixed it, and it has not been present since then. It is present on the HR-24 though.

2. Several new issues with Home Media streaming via PlayOn over DLNA. First, scaling is not correct when pillar box video setting is present. Wide screen presentations still have black bars on the left and right and the picture is squished in the middle. This did not happen on my HR20. Also, the videos fail to start (requiring retries) more often on the HR24 than the HR20. I also found the video to stutter and buffer more often than the HR20 or my PS3. Very disappointing. I assumed that the better processor would improve the already inconsistent behavior of the HR20, but it seems to be worse. I don't have any of these issues when streaming to the PS3.


----------



## durian (Feb 9, 2010)

major issues with hr-24 last night!!

-audio drop outs
-all hd channels severely pixelated and basically un-viewable
-the info bar was changing rapidly as if the channel was changing, but i was unable to change the channel.

i only have one in the bedroom, was going to hook up the second in the living room today but now i'm scared to hook up this POS. what's going on with this equipment? i've spent $400 on two recievers i can't use.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

I have an HR24-100 and really bad pq problems.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I have mine set on 1080i full time, and do not see any issues.


----------



## egclone (Nov 22, 2007)

Last weekend we were away and so had the HR24 set to record a program on a local using the AM21 on Saturday night. I started to watch the program today and all I get is 3 commercials with the last one having audio dropout. The info shows that it is 1 hour recording, but I can't get past the third commercial at the beginning of the recording. I finally deleted the recording.

I have native off and 1080i as the only resolution.

I'm beginning to regret upgrading to the HR24.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Another recorded OTA "blank gray screen" last night followed by do you want to keep or delete.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Hopefully there current beta software is working toward a fix for us.


----------



## bigjohn33 (Oct 8, 2007)

ok, so my hr24-500 is scheduling and recording shows as it should. perhaps it was just a seismic anomaly.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

my hr24-100 is FREEZING up again. I'm already on my 3rd HR24-100 in less then two weeks! This is very frustrating! Especially since each time the tech comes we have no idea what model hd-dvr he will have on his truck.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I posted before. Got MRV installed 07/14 with a new HR24-100. Freezing / losing audio / locking up. Since then DTV came out and installed yet another HR24-100. Same problem. Daily .. more than daily. VERY ANNOYING. I either have to RESET it or it RESETS itself numerous times. Someone said there would be an upgrade which would fix this.

I have 0X3E4. Oops. Just noticed the name of this thread. Is 0X03E0 the upgrade? If so, will it fix the problem?


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

One of my HR24's will occasionally lose it's way when using trickplay (I believe it's referred as trickplay here anyway). When I hit either the 30 second skips or the 6 second backward button a few times, it will sometimes lose audio and skip around in that general section of video for 15 seconds or so. I usually get it to stop sooner by pausing and restarting the video. A minor issue that I can live with.

And I don't know if this is an MRV issue or an HR24 issue, but if I fast forward through a remote recording too fast (4>>) it will get stuck when I try to come out of it. I usually have to stop and resume the program to get it to start playing again but sometimes that doesn't work either. Occasionally a 30 second skip will resolve it as well.


----------



## egclone (Nov 22, 2007)

Maybe I have a bad HR24-500, but after viewing a recorded program. When I exit the list of recorded programs all I get is a gray screen. I have to go up or down with the channel button to see live TV. I'm not sure if this is associated with having an AM21 too. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I'm getting pretty consistent video freezing every time I go to the guide. While the sound continues, the picture never continues. The only way to get it right again is to change the station.
HR24-500


----------



## onecoolmint (Feb 3, 2007)

1) The first time I power it on after it has been off several hours (i.e. overnight), I get a lot of audio dropout. All audio is lost for anywhere between 15 and 50 seconds. Then audio will return, and sometimes drop out again for the same length of time. Changing the channel and changing back seems to fix the issue for the day, as does powering off and back on. AV receiver does not show any interruption in HDMI signal when this happens. 

2) Very slight audio cut outs when watching DVR-recorded shows. About once every 2 or 3 minutes I get a small (less than one second) pause in audio. It's not really even noticeable when watching a TV show, but it is noticeable when watching a concert. Rewinding and replaying the same segment, the cut out will not be present. This makes me think either the output to the AV receiver is bad, or maybe the firmware in the HR24 is crashing and restarting.

3) Occasionally when I change from one channel to another, the video for the new channel will freeze. The audio continues to play normally. The AV receiver doesn't report any HDMI interruption when this happens. Changing to a new channel and back again fixes the issue. This doesn't happen often, maybe 1 out of every 100 times I change the channel.

4) As some one a few threads prior pointed out, mediashare does not properly display widescreen videos when the unit is set to pillarbox. The widescreen content is all present but it's mashed in to pillarbox format.

We didn't have any of these issues with our old receiver (HR20); hopefully they can all be fixed in firmware at some point.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been noticing mine if I have dolby digital on connected via optical cable, it will cut out for a second rather often. It's very annoying. My HR22 never did that.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got a HR24-500 receiver installed a few hours ago. I show version 0Xe003. Is this the current NR software version for this receiver? 
The only issue I've encountered so far is the jagged looking video on 480i sd channels. Perhaps fuiture software will remedy this.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

retromzc said:


> I just got a HR24-500 receiver installed a few hours ago. I show version 0Xe003. Is this the current NR software version for this receiver?
> The only issue I've encountered so far is the jagged looking video on 480i sd channels. Perhaps fuiture software will remedy this.


This is the current software: 0x03E0
Since you just got this receiver, you should see the software update soon, or you could force the update now.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info VOS, I'll have to give it a try.

Hmmm...upon further investigation my info screen shows original version 0x3EO, updated today to 0xe003. Not sure if I should try a manual upgrade or not.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

egclone said:


> Well, I was watching the 2nd half of the World Cup final and all of sudden the picture pixelated and then froze and then the HR24 restarted. This is another example of the AM21 and HR24 not playing well together.
> 
> The night before I tried recording the 10 pm news on a local and the record light was on the whole time. My wife wanted to see a story that they were doing that night and would be gone during the news. When she returned I tried to replay the program, but all I got was the message "Do you want to delete this?" I tried resume and play a number of time with no success. This is really frustrating as I never had any trouble with HR20-100 that the HR24 replaced.
> 
> Does the AM21 create problems with recording and viewing programs with other models?


Yes it happens to me the same thing when trying to record PBS HD OTA with a HR21-100 and an AM21 for over a year now.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My HR24-100 had no sound on recordings or on the channels. Had to re-boot and everything was fine. This week it happened again. Had no sound on tv or recordings until I did a re-boot. everything fine again. Has there been an update to rectify this problem?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I checked my software and it shows OX3E4. Is this the latest update?


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Janice805 said:


> ...Got MRV installed 07/14 with a new HR24-100. Freezing / losing audio / locking up...I either have to RESET it or it RESETS itself numerous times...


Same here. I called D* quite a few times about this and after countless questions and setting tinkering they finally made me reset the receiver (by reformatting the hard drive and losing all my recordings) and it still does it. They're sending me a "comparable replacement" (CSR's words which he would not explain) which should arrive tomorrow or Friday. We'll have to see.

:rant:
As a new customer I am disappointed with this equipment issue but I have to give them a thumbs up for service. All the CSRs I talked to made notes so I didn't have to explain everything over and over again. That's something I _never_ got from E*.
:backtotop:


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

For second straight night, one recording was totally blank when the HR24 was programmed to record two OTA shows concurrently.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I had Direct TV out AGAIN today (4th) time in 3 weeks, AND, I'm on my 3rd HR24. Mine keeps FREEZING and LOSING AUDIO so bad that I had to reset it (for example) 3 times Wednesday and 4 times yesterday. I finally gave up and went to another TV or it would probably have been 6 resets. I mean it's really unwatchable because of the problems which mostly occur after rewinding or FF'ing (live or recorded). Which, duh, is why I have a DVR 

Before today's visit I spoke to a DTV "Specialist Supervisor" on 08/03. He said there's NO KNOWN ISSUES WITH THE HR24 and NO S/W UPGRADE coming to fix this "alleged" problem. The technician today said they've seen many issues with the HR24, but that mine was the worst he's personally seen. And of course I didn't need someone to confirm that since I'm pulling my hair out after 3 weeks of this, but ....

This tech was really nice and changed all my splitters, connectors, changed out the LOW NOISE thingy on my dish, checked the physical cabling in my crawlspace, then took my 2nd HR24-100 away and now we're trying a HR24-500. If this continues, I'm not sure what to do.

What REALLY ANGERS me is that Direct TV wants to disavow any knowledge of this problem after my experiences and what I've read here. I'd have more respect for them if they said YES we're aware that this is happening to some people and are working on it. I'm sorry but I don't like to be LIED TO. After 12 years, this time they really got my dander up.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't have a HR24-100 but I have three HR24-500's, one of them for over 8 months (I was part of the early test group) and I can count on one hand the number of times I've had the box lock up as you have had. Hopefully the HR24-500 will work better for you. In case it doesn't only have two things to recommend that you try. First get an electrical circuit tester and just make sure that your outlet is wired properly. DirecTV has said that they've had a number of cases where the electrical outlet was wired incorrectly and cause multiple failures in receivers. The other thing is if you're using HDMI to connect try component and see if that helps.


----------



## egclone (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just watching Law & Order SVU on an OTA channel and got a phone call during the last 15 minutes. I paused the program and after the phone call I pushed the pause button again and the picture remained frozen. The progress bar came up, but the program would not start. The only way to get around this is to change the channel and when I did that, I lost the remaining part of the program.

I never had this problem with my old HR20-100. I know others have stated that they don't have any problems with HR24-500, but I wonder if they have an AM21. 

Is there actually a fix coming through software or is this a hardware problem? 

I've recommended DTV to others in the past, but this is giving me second thoughts about doing it now.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm having a recording problem with just one of my two HR24-500s that has nothing to do with OTA, since I don't have that, but seems similar from what I've read here. These programs record, with all of the Info information included, but the playback itself is blank. Playing brings up a blank screen, shortly followed by a "Would you like to delete this recording?" message. History only shows the unhelpful status of "Recorded".

I have a ARK (auto recording keyword) for Cooks Illustrated, which is on several of the local So Cal PBS stations. For the last two weeks, it had this recording problem for channels 24-1 and 58-2. So I thought this might be channel specific. But then every recording for yesterday, Sunday, which span several other channels, recorded with this problem. Well, one show did sort of record, but playback was a horrid mess of skipping and garbled sounds, something I might expect if there were a hard drive issue. What was also odd is it started at 6:01, even though the guide showed a 6:00 starting time. The rest were blank as I described earlier. I did several VOD downloads, and those played fine. For grins, I did the red button reset. Today, all new recordings worked.

The only action that might be relevant to this was I re-ordered the Series Manager priorities on Saturday, which included the links for the Sunday recordings. But that could be a coincidence.

So this seems like a bug similar to those with OTA recording problems, but it could be signs of a failing unit. Anyone have any insights?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If you have had the Error Message "Playback Failed. No Audio/Video Data Packets Received From Server." then you have a problem where your Series Link is failing to properly sync up or to lock onto the channel it needs in order to perform the recording therefore it does not Receive Any Audio Or Video Packets and therefore is just an empty shell with no recording in it.

So when you select it to view it, it detects no audio/video packets and sends out the error message accordingly.

Try this. Schedule a Recording via a Series Link and then watch it to see if it actually records. If it has the problem of correctly syncing itself to the channel it will produce a blank or empty recording shell and issue the message.

Then you will have to stop the recording and then toggle to another channel and back to the channel you want to record to sync it up. Then if you hit the Record Button it will Record Properly and you can view it via MRV successfully.

I believe that a Timing Parameter got changed before Friday's May 28, 2010 CE Download that started this problem where the DVR does not have enough time to properly sync to certain channels thereby resulting in no transmission of audio or video packets to the DVR.

This is my theory about what happens when you get a Blank Recording as it has not properly synced to the signal coming in so therefore No Video or Audio Packets Received even though the DVR thinks it is locked onto the channel and therefore records nothing.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

richierich said:


> If you have had the Error Message "Playback Failed. No Audio/Video Data Packets Received From Server." then you have a problem where your Series Link is failing to properly sync up or to lock onto the channel it needs in order to perform the recording therefore it does not Receive Any Audio Or Video Packets and therefore is just an empty shell with no recording in it.
> 
> So when you select it to view it, it detects no audio/video packets and sends out the error message accordingly.
> 
> ...


What I described were all local viewing errors on the same HR24-500 that recorded them, which is in my bedroom. Only when I try playing the recordings remotely do I get the "Playback Failed. No Audio/Video Data Packets Received From Server" message, which in these cases is correct. I also have had MRV errors, where a good recording on one HR24 wouldn't play on the other, but this is not what's happening for these cases. These are genuinely bad recordings.

Here's some more behavior I forgot to mention. Entourage was being recorded, so I went to the bedroom to try watching it in real time. At first. all seemed right, as there was a picture and sound and all, but as soon as I tried pausing or rewinding, the picture froze. Only when I navigated away from the channel did things return to normal. And sure enough, when I tried to play the recording, the screen was blank.

So I don't know if your theory is correct or not, as it sounds plausible for certain cases, or even if it applies to my problem. There actually is live video for the programs that are supposed to record, but the video is just not recording. In the example above, it's like my HR24 temporarily turned into an H24.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

That is because the Tuner is Not Successfully Locking onto the incoming Signal as it changes channels to perform your Series Link Recording Request.

I have watched it try to change the channel and tune to it and it was a Blank or Black Screen and then I switched to another channel and back manually and then hit the record button and it recorded just fine.

So if the DVR's Tuner does not successfully have enough time to lock onto the signal then it will have no audio or video packet inputs to record!!!

Therefore a Blank Recording of Zero Packets and then when it detects the end it says "What do you want to do....." thinking it is at the end of the recording but there was no Recording.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

richierich said:


> That is because the Tuner is Not Successfully Locking onto the incoming Signal as it changes channels to perform your Series Link Recording Request.
> 
> I have watched it try to change the channel and tune to it and it was a Blank or Black Screen and then I switched to another channel and back manually and then hit the record button and it recorded just fine.
> 
> ...


That doesn't explain why the second show doesn't record if there are two shows in a row set to record on the same channel. Entourage did not record, but the tuner was already on that channel since Hung was supposed to record just before. It also doesn't explain why this only happens once in a while, and not consistently.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

So many problems - don't know where to start. :icon_cry:

I purchased two HR24-500's in June (replaced HR22-100 and HR20-700) and they are hooked up to MRV via DECA, DECA is hard-wired to my router, and satellite is provided by SWiM and three huge dishes. SW version 0x3e0. One DVR is in Bedroom and other is in Living Room. 

- MRV only works for a few days and then it quits. MRV menu shows No networked DVRs found. However both DVRs are still on the Internet, can download shows via On Demand and TV Apps still work. They just stop seeing each other. Sometimes Living Room can see Bedroom but Bedroom cannot see Living Room, and vice versa - however most times neither box can see each other. A menu reset will not fix this - only a RBR of both boxes consistently fixes the issue. Then they will see each other for about 4-5 days and then they stop seeing each other. Sometimes viewing a recorded program from one DVR to another will bring up the message that a DVR has been disconnected from the network - however both DVRs will still be connected to the Internet and able to download shows. I have a specific recording of District 9 that consistently disconnects a DVR from the network and creates this condition. 

- Both boxes randomly reboot for no reason. My Bedroom DVR rebooted 4 times in 4 hours yesterday. A boxing match I recorded last night recorded in 2 parts, with 9 minutes missing between the parts, presumably due to a random reboot. (The error message in History says "This episode was partially recorded because of a problem retaining the program".) There is no error message during playback at the end of the first part - the video just stops and minutes later asks me if I want to delete. 

- On Living Room box, picture freezes randomly. The audio of the program continues unaffected. I've only seen this during HD broadcasts. I can almost always replicate this behavior by bringing up a menu while viewing HD and the PIG will freeze. When exiting the menu the audio is current but the picture is still frozen. RBR resolves this but a few days later I can replicate the frozen picture. This does not happen on the Bedroom DVR. 

- On Bedroom DVR, I often come home, turn on my TV (I leave DVRs on all the time) and am welcomed to a black screen - specifically if I was last viewing an HD channel. The DTV banners and menus are still active but there is no broadcast picture. Turning the channel to another HD broadcast continues the black screen - banners and menus are still active but no picture. Only changing the channel to an SD channel makes the picture come back. Then returning to an HD channel resumes a broadcast picture. I have missed several HD recordings because of this - the recordings will be in the playlist like they recorded, but playing them will result in an immediate question whether I want to delete. This does not happen on the Living Room DVR. 

- I miss many recordings - specifically on the channels I pay extra for (MLB Extra Innings and MLS Direct Kick) for no apparent reason. They just don't record. If I go into my history it may say "This program was not recorded because it was canceled by the user" but I did not cancel it. I miss other recordings for no apparent reason. Explanations in History include "This episode was canceled because it did not match your show settings in the Guide", and lots of them say "This episode was partially recorded because of a problem retaining the program".

- Finally - it takes about a week to get a filled upcoming TV guide, complete with cast, Parental Guide and posters. After about 24-48 hours, extended searches still come up empty and cast/crew information is nowhere to be found. With the frequent needs for RBRs I hardly ever have the ability to view posters or extended information on cast/crew. 

Although typing this long soliloquy of a post is rather therapeutic, I'm thoroughly discouraged and unhappy about the service I'm paying for, and cash outlay (2 DVRs + installation) to get where I'm at right now. The funny part is that the 2 old receivers with the MRV beta performed head/shoulders above these two - although the menus were soooooooo slow! I guess it's DTV's intent to keep the customer discouraged. 

Ugh. 

HR24-500 Bedroom - Report # 20100810-33E5
HR24-500 L. Room - Report # 20100810-1FF0


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Watched a recorded "So You Think You Can Dance" last night. It was OTA recorded via AM21/HR24-500. Sound was very bad with frequent short sub second breaks. I was curious, so I then went to a satellite version (recorded in another room on another HR24 and played back via whole home network). No problems with sound!

Bottom line: The Am21/HR24 hookup was causing sound problems to be injected into the OTA version that was not there on the satellite feed.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I had the same thing happen, but my 24 was in the bedroom and this was on the hr22/am21. Wonder if it was a fox issue?


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

HR24-500 - blacks are not very black, colors look a little washed out, and any SD content viewed at 1080i original format is very jagged and not scaled correctly. There is also a slight underscan. Through both HDMI and component. Have tried 4 of this model in the last week and all show these issues on different monitors.


----------



## Chris22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Had two HR24 receivers with soft picture quality and colors a little washed out on my lcd tv. So, I switched back to my HR23 and problem is resolved. 

Make of TV: Haier 720p LCD TV

Model No: HL32D1


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

finaldiet said:


> My HR24-100 had no sound on recordings or on the channels. Had to re-boot and everything was fine. This week it happened again. Had no sound on tv or recordings until I did a re-boot. everything fine again. Has there been an update to rectify this problem?


I also get this on my HR24-100 as well when hooked up to my Denon AVR-2807 receiver. It happens quicker when I try to fast forward or rewind. First, the audio goes out and then it just totally locks up eventually displaying a pink screen. Only a RBR brings it back. Very frustrating as I would like to use my surround sound system sometime since it worked fine with my HR21-100 and HR24-500. I assume it is an HDMI handshake problem but the techs at Directv have no idea what they even means when I call.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

balboadave said:


> I'm having a recording problem with just one of my two HR24-500s that has nothing to do with OTA, since I don't have that, but seems similar from what I've read here. These programs record, with all of the Info information included, but the playback itself is blank. Playing brings up a blank screen, shortly followed by a "Would you like to delete this recording?" message. History only shows the unhelpful status of "Recorded".
> 
> I have a ARK (auto recording keyword) for Cooks Illustrated, which is on several of the local So Cal PBS stations. For the last two weeks, it had this recording problem for channels 24-1 and 58-2. So I thought this might be channel specific. But then every recording for yesterday, Sunday, which span several other channels, recorded with this problem. Well, one show did sort of record, but playback was a horrid mess of skipping and garbled sounds, something I might expect if there were a hard drive issue. What was also odd is it started at 6:01, even though the guide showed a 6:00 starting time. The rest were blank as I described earlier. I did several VOD downloads, and those played fine. For grins, I did the red button reset. Today, all new recordings worked.
> 
> ...


I'm quoting myself because I think I've narrowed down on of the three weirdly similar types of recording failures I've had. I'm now convinced one problem is with the Auto Recording Keyword. I was finally in the same room when one of these recordings started, and a new error message referred to losing an OTA channel. Except I don't get any. I don't have an AM21, and never did. The ARK is trying to record on channels I don't get, specifically the digital UHF channels (24-1, 28-2, 58-1). Who notices channel numbers anymore? They're not on my ALL list, they are local channels not carried by D*, but for some reason, the ARK is finding listings to record. This is either a channel setup error of some kind or a shortcoming of the Smart Search code, right?


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I recorded a program that during playback, gets to a certain spot and then restarts from the beginning. It happens at EXACTLY the same spot each time.

I've had this issue with an HR22 previously, so it must be something that effects the entire HR line.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I also encountered a really strange issue the other night. I was recording a live program that I had originally scheduled to record 3 hours past its start time. When I tried to change the extension time, it would not save the change. Even weirder, every time I tried to back out of that screen, it would keep telling me that I didn't save my changes and asked if I wanted to. It wouldn't let me save the changes from there either.

So then I tried to stop the recording altogether (I don't remember if I did "stop & keep" or "stop & delete"). It did attempt to do that but it took a REALLY LONG time on the "please wait" message. I eventually just turned the TV off, not knowing how long it would be stuck there. Later that night I saw that it had finally stopped but I don't know after how long.


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

davahad said:


> With both of the HR24-500's I have I am getting brief audio dropouts (2-3 per hour). If I rewind and play that portion again the audio dropout is still there. The audio dropouts are happening in both recorded and live shows.


Incidentally, when watching 'live' TV you are still watching it off the hard drive, if I am not mistaken.


----------

